# NGD Kiwicaster 7



## Musza (May 12, 2011)

I dunno what to say. Just fuckin' genius!

ps. my hands are shaking...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ns/154746-incoming-ngd-telecaster-7-kiwi.html 





























    :


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 12, 2011)

Awesome! I love it!! I also love Kiwi fruit... one of my 5 a day!


----------



## Rotatous (May 12, 2011)

Fucking love it, looks amazing! Congrats!


----------



## maliciousteve (May 12, 2011)

ejaculation worthy!


----------



## elrrek (May 12, 2011)

That is very, very cool.
Nice colour, nice features, solid looking guitar.
Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Alcmiller (May 12, 2011)

dat heel!


----------



## signalgrey (May 12, 2011)

thats some sexy art you are gonna be playing on.


----------



## Beardyman (May 12, 2011)

Turned out great. Congrats bro!


----------



## Triple-J (May 12, 2011)

7 string tele + green = AWESOME!!........it's just pushed my lust for a 7 string tele shape into maximum overdrive though!


----------



## Solodini (May 12, 2011)

I definitely prefer single coils in tele-type guitars but that's still really sweet. Congrats!


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 12, 2011)

I don't even know if GOTM is being done anymore, but this is it.


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2011)

It's amazing.


----------



## buffa d (May 12, 2011)

Is that swamp ash? LOVE IT!


----------



## themike (May 12, 2011)

I usually dont like tele shapes but this - this is tasty for sure! Congrats man


----------



## Kamikaze7 (May 12, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't even know if GOTM is being done anymore, but this is it.



^+1... That is a LOT sweeter than the ESP SRC T-7 by far!!! Plus the color is absolutely beautiful!!! Congrats on the awesome new NGD bro. I'm jealous as fuck...


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 12, 2011)

It's so beautiful, I am beyond jealous. The green is just amazing.


----------



## mikernaut (May 12, 2011)

Killer!!!! looks great ..congrats


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 12, 2011)

Looks like you were very happy with your package...

Also, Dat heel!!


----------



## JakSchitt (May 12, 2011)

Oh my word, its making me nurse a semi! Congrats on the sweet axe man!


----------



## TomAwesome (May 12, 2011)

Very schnazzy.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot (May 12, 2011)

Looks Boss man, that guitar is absolutely amazing. Congrats!


----------



## Knyas (May 12, 2011)

Wouldn't Kiwicaster sound better?


----------



## Musza (May 12, 2011)

buffa d said:


> Is that swamp ash? LOVE IT!



It's hard ash, the quitar is quite heavy but still lighter than my LP.

Thanks everyone! It's one of the best days in my life 


EDIT_ Kiwicaster, TeleKiwi, Kiwimonster, Telemonster, Kiwikiwi, castercaster, castertele, call it however U like - but thanks, it sounds better now


----------



## SYLrules88 (May 12, 2011)

love it!!!!


----------



## technomancer (May 12, 2011)

That is indeed pretty freaking cool, congrats


----------



## Kr1zalid (May 12, 2011)

It looks like a Tele and Gibson mashup... And it's GREEN!!

It looks kinda old-school in some ways the second time I see the pics...


----------



## IconW (May 12, 2011)

Tele=check, 7-string=check, Green=check, Heel=none! Maybe the greatest thing ever!


----------



## Jinogalpa (May 12, 2011)

stunning guitar man. love it to death


----------



## FretWizard88 (May 12, 2011)

That surprisingly tasty! How does it play?


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 12, 2011)

Like I told you on FB, this is fucking fabulous, man!


----------



## Sebastian (May 12, 2011)

Fr00t

Wyglada naprawde swietnie! Gratulacje


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 12, 2011)

What is it, apart from f'n awesome?


----------



## dr_game0ver (May 12, 2011)

kiwitélé for playing kiwi métal???

no i'm joking! look awesome


----------



## kruneh (May 12, 2011)

That is killer, I love it.
Congrats


----------



## Musza (May 12, 2011)

FretWizard88 said:


> That surprisingly tasty! How does it play?



Today it plays like a god for me, amazing tone!- very clean and agressive with great attack. I will write smthin' about tone after 3-5 days.


----------



## AstonAston (May 12, 2011)

I love how you described the tone to me: "when you pluck the strings, one baby in the world dies".

Looks just lovely. Have fun with it.


----------



## shadscbr (May 12, 2011)

Sweet!! The world needs more 7 string teles  

Shad


----------



## poopyalligator (May 12, 2011)

Dang that axe is awesome! Love everything about it really.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (May 12, 2011)

AstonAston said:


> I love how you described the tone to me: "when you pluck the strings, one baby in the world dies".



 That must mean it's the ultimate in the "brootalz"!!!



shadscbr said:


> Sweet!! The world needs more 7 string teles
> 
> Shad



^ I couldn't agree more. As long as they are like this, then hell yeah, bring them on!!!


----------



## techcoreriffman (May 12, 2011)

I can't see the pics


----------



## kslespaul (May 12, 2011)

Man.. Your luthier is definately doing something right to make me gas for a telecaster style guitar so bad (im usually not crazy for them) . Congrats man, looks sweet


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Necromechanical (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 12, 2011)

now that is fucking brilliant!


----------



## ticklemeasian (May 12, 2011)

the hulk approves of that green


----------



## Customisbetter (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful instrument!


----------



## Musza (May 12, 2011)

ticklemeasian said:


> the hulk approves of that green



ahahahahaha


----------



## Nile (May 12, 2011)

You sir, shall now be considered a god.



Do you guys suggest tele's for metal or 7 strings over v's, stars and super strat shaped guitars?


----------



## nostealbucket (May 12, 2011)

I love you.


----------



## Lukifer (May 12, 2011)

That is probably the sweetest Tele Ive seen to date!!


----------



## lobee (May 12, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> That is probably the sweetest Tele Ive seen to date!!



I'm green with envy!!


----------



## ascender (May 12, 2011)

Wow, that color is beautiful! And this really doesn't help my desire to have a 7 string Tele in my possession. But again, amazing guitar.


----------



## ayambakar (May 13, 2011)

Wow dude that is very beautiful indeed. Happy NGD man


----------



## Jontain (May 13, 2011)

MMMM looks just as good from the back as it does from the front, score man!


----------



## Musza (May 13, 2011)

New pics


----------



## AstonAston (May 13, 2011)

Sweet. Very nice Rusty style cut away. I like the fretboard, it's nice carved at 24 fret.


----------



## R0ADK1LL (May 13, 2011)

Should be fuzzy & brown on the outside, green on the inside.

Also should only come out at night.

But seriously, sweet gat. Love the neck join at the back. Not a bad head stock either, I'm not a fan of the normal tele shape.


----------



## Hybrid138 (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful guitar. I have massive tele GAS and I have to ask, do you still get that signature tele twag with the humbucker? I love the tele twang tone.


----------



## Pablo (May 13, 2011)

Utterly gorgeous guitar a huge congrats on getting that bad boy!


----------



## Nile (May 13, 2011)

Hybrid138 said:


> Beautiful guitar. I have massive tele GAS and I have to ask, do you still get that signature tele twang with the humbucker? I love the tele twang tone.


 
I think that the twang comes from the ash and maple woods with the single coils.


----------



## lewbob (May 14, 2011)

Who is the luthier ??


----------



## terrormuzik (May 14, 2011)

I played it for a while today on my VHT and it sounds huge. Very throaty mid with (for me) smooth highs but not too much of them (strange - I thought that ash + ebony combo would have alot of sharp high end). Great for crushing rhythms but I didn't like it as much on djent stuff as my alder + maple PAS guitar - but it's just fuckin' djenty machine 



Hybrid138 said:


> Beautiful guitar. I have massive tele GAS and I have to ask, do you still get that signature tele twag with the humbucker? I love the tele twang tone.



The middle position sounds like real tele, I love it on middle gain settings 



lewbob said:


> Who is the luthier ??



Zdzis&#322;aw Langowski from Poland but he doesn't have website.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (May 14, 2011)

holy crap that thing is nice to look at


----------



## Kamikaze7 (May 14, 2011)

terrormuzik said:


> Zdzis&#322;aw Langowski from Poland but he doesn't have website.



Damn, that sucks... I'd stop by the site and ask him how much to make me one of those sexy beasts. I'd probably do mine black though, just so I'm not biting the OP's (despite green IS my favorite color, and it looks sooo much better than the ESP one does...). I'm willing to bet that luthier could make me one way cheaper than trying to have the ESP Stef-T7...

EDIT: and I just found this pic... This is the neck heel on the ESP STEF-T7... The KiwiCaster 7 has a way better looking and feeling neck heel just by looking at the pics!!!


----------



## terrormuzik (May 14, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> Damn, that sucks... I'd stop by the site and ask him how much to make me one of those sexy beasts. I'd probably do mine black though, just so I'm not biting the OP's (despite green IS my favorite color, and it looks sooo much better than the ESP one does...). I'm willing to bet that luthier could make me one way cheaper than trying to have the ESP Stef-T7...
> 
> EDIT: and I just found this pic... This is the neck heel on the ESP STEF-T7... The KiwiCaster 7 has a way better looking and feeling neck heel just by looking at the pics!!!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 14, 2011)

This guy never needed to buy another guitar again.


----------



## orakle (May 14, 2011)

christ im in love with that color!!


----------



## caskettheclown (May 14, 2011)

Thats a kickass dresser rofl.



Seriously looks fucking brutal


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 15, 2011)

Holy Sh*t! Thats a sexy ass guitar! Love the kiwi green!


----------



## Mordacain (May 15, 2011)

Very nice!! HNGD!


----------



## AcousticMinja (May 15, 2011)

I LOVE TELECASTERS. 
I LOVE KIWICASTER.

That is SO awesome!


----------



## metalheadblues (May 15, 2011)

Delicious..
HnKd


----------



## Musza (May 16, 2011)




----------



## simonXsludge (May 17, 2011)

perfection. 7 string tele in trans green...couldn't ask for more.


----------



## OwenD (May 17, 2011)

That one reminds me of the Lootnick Tele 7 from a while back, looked amazing!

LOOTNICK custom guitars, gitary lutnicze


----------



## Musza (May 17, 2011)

OwenD said:


> That one reminds me of the Lootnick Tele 7 from a while back, looked amazing!
> 
> LOOTNICK custom guitars, gitary lutnicze




Yup, it is also guy from Poland. I like his Tele7 but I don't like the head shape and neck hell. I used it as a reference with ESP T7


----------



## Kamikaze7 (May 17, 2011)

Musza said:


>



WOW...  Now THAT is an awesome combo!!! Now I'm even more jealous...

And I see what you mean about the Lootnick Tele head... Yours is perfect shaped and cut while the lootnick is cut too far out and almost looks like a spearhead. I mean it's still close to the ESP one, but it's not cut right. Yours is still the sickest by far!!!


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (May 17, 2011)

does this dude do customs for people in other countries? because there was that dude with the PRS type custom from him and i think he was from poland as well. and does he have a website? id LOVE to get something similar but with blackouts and a purple trans color


----------



## shogunate (May 18, 2011)

Gorgeous cut of ash  With a bolt joint I think that thing would sound fucking beastly, but as it is I'm sure you're more than happy with the results :cheers)


----------



## Musza (May 18, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> does this dude do customs for people in other countries? because there was that dude with the PRS type custom from him and i think he was from poland as well. and does he have a website? id LOVE to get something similar but with blackouts and a purple trans color



He doesn't have website. I know - that sux.


----------



## Santuzzo (May 19, 2011)

Holy cow !!!

That looks super awesome !
Congrats!

I'd would so love to have a tele style 7.


----------



## Solodini (May 19, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Holy cow !!!
> 
> That looks super awesome !
> Congrats!
> ...



Agile Texan T7 for a cheap'n. Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Musza (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi

Here is a short sample of the Kiwicaster. Soon, when I will mix it proplerly, I will post a full song with Kiwi:
New Bass Day - Peavey Cirrus 5 BXP Sample (with Kiwicaster) by Musza on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

ps. those cybals are fkn loud!!!


----------



## guy in latvia (Jul 10, 2011)

very very hot! congrats!


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jul 10, 2011)

that looks pretty much perfect!! congrats dude! I'm definitely getting a Tele 7-string as my next purchase. Tele GAS.


----------



## Musza (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, I love this guitar to death


----------



## Mr Violence (Jul 11, 2011)

I hate Teles. That one is absolutely gorgeous. Wow. Perfect green. I think...

I think I'm in love...


----------



## ghost2II2 (Jul 13, 2011)

I love Tele's, and that one may possibly be the sickest fucking one I've ever seen! God, do I envy you! lol


----------



## matisq (Jul 15, 2011)

Fajny 
Ile Cie w sumie to dobrodziejstwo wysz&#322;o?


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 16, 2011)

god that's gorgeous!


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 17, 2011)

That is crazy, truly a unique guitar.


----------



## Musza (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi! 
It's been a while but I'm back with a new tune which is a sample of the Kiwicaster. This time it's inspired by the Kiwicaster (guess where the name's from ). The solo in the middle part of the song is FredTheShred work, our awesome member 

I used the aforementioned green fruit and my VHT which I slightly mixed with 5150. I hope it doesn't suck too much. Have fun, cheers.

****************
http://soundcloud.com/musza/musza-apterygidae2
****************


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok sooo, i'm surprised no one pointed this out because its amusing to me at least, if you look at the original post, third picture, the OP seems to be circled in red, wearing no pants . . . If i had this guitar arrive at my house (lefty) i probably would take my pants off too.


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 13, 2011)

Fender sucks.

They should just man up and make a 7-string MIM Tele standard.

It will be the most interesting think they have done in 50 years.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Sep 13, 2011)

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Norsemen (Sep 13, 2011)

Not a tele fan at all, But that is way cool.

That Kiwicaster is the Fr00talz


----------



## op1e (Sep 13, 2011)

Kiwicaster Ownz your soul! Ask nicely for it back and it will grant you a quick death. Amazing, perfect headstock, ebony, color. Could do without the pickguard covering that beautiful wood, but that's ok.


----------



## holland1945 (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome guitar.


----------



## lobee (Sep 13, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Ok sooo, i'm surprised no one pointed this out because its amusing to me at least, if you look at the original post, third picture, the OP seems to be circled in red, wearing no pants . . . If i had this guitar arrive at my house (lefty) i probably would take my pants off too.



It didn't make mention because we're a forum of gear sluts. Everyone knows when you're waiting for that scrumptious NGD and that big box shows up on your porch you can't get your pants off fast enough. Sometimes I'll be about my normal day and I'll see a UPS man carrying a large box and I feel my hand instinctively reaching down to loosen up my belt. I have to remind myself(Much like this:



) that there's just no way this dude knew I was gonna be at Jimmy John's right now. My heartbeat goes from trem-picked excitement, to the Meshuggah staccato syncopation of stumbling realization. I'd spiral into a murky depression but Jimmy John's is so fast that by that time my sub is ready. Unless you're Keanu Reeves, how can you be sad when you have a delicious sammich in your hand!?


----------



## Musza (Oct 10, 2011)

Another Kiwicaster clip. I'm still in love 
Musza - Space Whale (rough) by Musza on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Scrubface05 (Oct 10, 2011)

The picture of the LTD and the kiwicaster....I came.


----------



## Musza (Oct 10, 2011)

Scrubface05 said:


> The picture of the *LTD* and the kiwicaster....I came.



, it's an ESP


----------



## TimSE (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy shit a tele that I like!


----------



## DTay47 (Oct 10, 2011)

Definately one of the best telecasters i have ever seen. Happy NGD!


----------



## Scrubface05 (Oct 10, 2011)

Musza said:


> , it's an ESP



Sorry, posted from my phone


----------



## chimp_spanner (Oct 10, 2011)

That is one gorgeous guitar. Congrats dude!! Mega jelly over here.


----------



## Musza (Oct 11, 2011)

It's dark in here bu U can see Kiwicaster in action


----------



## Solodini (Oct 12, 2011)

Your 7th string sounds out of tune in the first bit. That or I'm just going mental.


----------



## Musza (Oct 12, 2011)

Solodini said:


> Your 7th string sounds out of tune in the first bit. That or I'm just going mental.




It's just the harmony bro (or putting too much strenght in picking  )


----------



## s4tch (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for bumping the thread! Insanely sexy axe, you made my day, man.


----------



## Musza (Oct 13, 2011)

Another clip, this time you can see the guitar


----------



## Micky Fish (Oct 13, 2011)

That thing is amazing. Is it an ESP custom job?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 13, 2011)

The term "Kiwicaster" was a dead giveaway that this was going to be AWESOME


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 13, 2011)

Micky Fish said:


> That thing is amazing. Is it an ESP custom job?



It was built by a luthier called Zdzis&#322;aw Langowski. You won't find a lot about him easily, though, as he doesn't seem to have a website.


----------



## JPMike (Oct 13, 2011)

This so beautifull...


----------



## Musza (Oct 13, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> It was built by a luthier called Zdzis&#322;aw Langowski. You won't find a lot about him easily, though, as he doesn't seem to have a website.



Yup, he doesn't have a website, he is true analog guy


----------



## Micky Fish (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, that makes it a million times more awesome.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 14, 2011)

one thing that has always turned me off about telecasters is the headstock. but the hs on yours is awesome. great guitar.


----------



## mphsc (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the 7 string Tele! the color is pretty sweet too. 

Didn't you have a 6 string "Sheena" copy with a green burl top?


----------



## Musza (Oct 16, 2011)

mphsc said:


> Love the 7 string Tele! the color is pretty sweet too.
> 
> Didn't you have a 6 string "Sheena" copy with a green burl top?



Nope but link please - I love green guitars


----------



## F0rte (Oct 16, 2011)

Never been a real fan of Tele's but I love green, and anything thats custom...

This thing is a beast.
Plus it's a 7 string.
Congrats mate! Play it well!


----------



## 808 (Jan 8, 2012)

Kiwi for the win that looks so sick!


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 8, 2012)

wow thats awesome!!!


----------



## Mordecai (Apr 16, 2012)

this guitar gave me 5 erections at once. 

nice color/guitar for sure.


----------



## Chi (Apr 16, 2012)

I love Kiwi's (The Fruits AND the animal), and I sure as hell love this fucking Tele. I'm a Telelover my self, but this just takes the cake. I'm jelly.


----------



## Zado (Apr 16, 2012)

ARGH!!!!That IMMENSE!

I love green guitars,and that one makes no exception,a piece of modern art man,splendid!!!!


----------



## jeremyb (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a hard ash tele I built, in a slightly darker green, the grain is amazing, but do you find it quite trebly?


----------



## Jesse7 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a soft spot for teles, that guitar is most excellent!


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Musza (Apr 17, 2012)

jeremyb said:


> I have a hard ash tele I built, in a slightly darker green, the grain is amazing, but do you find it quite trebly?



Not really, actually, I changed the Nailbomb to a Painkiller to add more treble responce. 

BTW. This NGD is quite old now.


----------



## AborteD (Apr 17, 2012)

Musza said:


> Another clip, this time you can see the guitar





Dude, that tone sounds like a whammy pedal on the chords ! Is there any effect running on ?


----------



## Musza (Apr 18, 2012)

AborteD said:


> Dude, that tone sounds like a whammy pedal on the chords ! Is there any effect running on ?




Nope, the chain on the rhythm guitar tracks was Guitar->Amp->Cab->Mic->DAW (and here I put only an eq with hi pass and lo pass)


----------



## vicpic777 (Apr 28, 2012)

is there any way that I can get something like that? fucking love the headstock and that green


----------



## Rain (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow. Very sexy Tele  It sounds amazing in a mix as well!


----------



## Musza (Apr 28, 2012)

thanks dude...looks like this topic will never die, haha!


----------

